# Stone Age to Steam Age - Trains in the Garden



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I was digging in the garden getting ready for spring, and dug up some Stone Age monoliths. 
I also have models of Steam Age locomotives running around in my garden.



Also notice the out-of-date billboard reefer for River Horse Brewery.
When the reefer was released by Bachmann Big Hauler, they were in Lambertville, NJ (like on the reefer). Progress moves on and now they are in Ewing, NJ.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

*River Horse billboard reefer*


----------

